# Winter Storm Warning for Ohio tonight



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

We have a winter storm warning issued starting tonight for Tuesday, Mar 21 ....I guess we will see what happens......

D


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

haha i heard that and bout fell out of my chair, cause now i really want it to get warm, ive already starting cutting grass so i think im done with winter


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

well if it snows I will push it.....it's not the first time we had plowable events in mid to late March...

D


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

only calling for an inch or less up here. hope you get some!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

We had one of those last week, pavement got wet at best


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

3"-5" here......we will see......I will not hold my breath.....

Derek


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep 3 to 5 here too. Spring cleanups were going to start this week. We will see if they get this right. 

JP


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I just picked up a pallet of salt and called all my customers (I stupidly wrote the agreement terminations for march 3rd). callling for 3-5 here 80%


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

*Now a heavy snow warning?*

Boy I hope this does happen now. If not all the weathermen will have to go into hiding from all the people hunting them down. :waving:

Heavy Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
359 PM EST MON MAR 20 2006

...WINTER STORM TO AFFECT REGION...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE OUT OF THE SOUTHERN PLAINS TODAY
AND ACROSS THE TENNESSEE VALLEY TONIGHT AND TUESDAY. THIS SYSTEM
WILL BRING WINTER WEATHER TO THE OHIO VALLEY. ACCUMULATING SNOW
WILL DEVELOP AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. A WINTRY MIX IS POSSIBLE
SOUTH OF I-70...CHANGING TO MAINLY SNOW ON TUESDAY.

INZ050-058-059-OHZ042-051>056-060>065-074-210500-
/O.CAN.KILN.WS.W.0002.060321T0400Z-060322T0000Z/
/O.NEW.KILN.HS.W.0001.060321T0400Z-060322T0000Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-DARKE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-
FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
FAIRFIELD-HOCKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
GREENVILLE...PIQUA...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...
NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...
CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...LOGAN
359 PM EST MON MAR 20 2006

...WINTER STORM WARNING IS CANCELLED...
...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM
EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A HEAVY
SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM
EST TUESDAY. THE WINTER STORM WARNING WAS CHANGED TO A HEAVY SNOW
WARNING AS MOST OF THE PRECIPITATION WILL BE SNOW.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP LATE TONIGHT. THE SNOW MAY BRIEFLY MIX
WITH SLEET. SNOW WILL CONTINUE ON TUESDAY WITH A TOTAL ACCUMULATION
OF 4 TO 6 INCHES EXPECTED BY EVENING.

REMEMBER...A HEAVY SNOW WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
CONDITIONS ARE IMMINENT OR HIGHLY LIKELY.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Blizzard warnings for central Illinois now. At that rate of snowfall, hopefully some will stick to the pavement. Our moisture starved storm last week could barely turn the grass white. Good Luck:salute:


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

we have been downgraded to 1-3" now.........figures....

Derek


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

No snow yet but NWS still has a heavy snow warning out for us. Locals have given less amounts this morning. 

Correction 9:25 the first flakes are starting to fall.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

we got a pretty good snow fall, but its really iffy to plow or salt, i haveben driving to accounts, some are good to go and others arent, just depends on what kind of pavement they got down


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

2" on the ground at about 10am......

I guess I will wait till it is finished to plow......


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, pavement is wet and black. Grass has snow on it. Be lucky to drop salt later on at this pace. Not doing anything at the moment. Radar looks like some more to come but who knows.

I guess on the other hand spring cleanups still can be started later this week when this melts off.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I hear the same thing with this storm as I heard last week with ours. We went all the way to winter storm/heavy snow warnings and we got a whopping 0 on the pavement. :angry: A couple of inches on the grass. Storm did the same thing died out...It wanted revenge on the weatherman that was predicting 9". I actually took that one seriously, I figured with 9" predicted at least we would salt. Loaded 35 tons into 5 trucks and NOTHING. Hats off to the weatherguessers


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm happy I got to plow and salt this morning and made $1600 so I feel a little better about buying the plow and 5 skids of salt back it October.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Another complete flop.............as soon as we hit the trigger......it started melting off....I checked a couple of customers and they were melting off...... I am ready to be finished with snow now this year, not that I ever really got to get started.

D


----------



## chim (Sep 15, 2004)

anybody from a little further west (say towards Indy) see much accumulation on the black top?


----------

